# AIB combined Debit & ATM card to replace ATM card



## GeneralZod (19 Jan 2008)

Last week I got a letter from AIB to say they'd shortly be sending me a replacement for my ATM card. I've had the exact same ATM card for twenty years 1988 and it still works.

The new card is a combined debit/laser and ATM card. Will I be charged €10 or €5 for the new card if I avoid using it as a debit card. If I avoid using it altogether can I escape the card levy. The cashsave account is only used as a feeder.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2008)

Good question. I was wondering this myself recently. I suspect that if you use *any *facility (_ATM _*or *debit) of a combined card then you get charged the full €10 (Budget 2008 rate) _SD _for the card and you can't get away with just paying €5 by never using one of the card facilities. I could be wrong though. If you use neither facility (other than the _ATM _card to change _PIN_, check balances etc.) then you should not charged anything.


----------



## Flea (20 Jan 2008)

I was looking for an answer to this question myself as my husband recieved the letter from the bank on Friday. Am I correct in thinking that the €10 charge is a goverment levy so therefore unavoidable ?


----------



## GeneralZod (20 Jan 2008)

I went back and read the letter more closely. It appears it is possible to avoid the extra €5 for the Laser card by simply not using it for that purpose. 




> Under current legislation the following Government charges will apply
> 
> 1. Where you *only use* your new AIB Debit Card to withdraw cash at* ATMs or in an AIB Branch*, you will now be charged Government Stamp duty of *€5 per annum*.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2008)

Flea said:


> I was looking for an answer to this question myself as my husband recieved the letter from the bank on Friday. Am I correct in thinking that the €10 charge is a goverment levy so therefore unavoidable ?


It is avoidable - if you don't use the card for example. See here but bear in mind that the Budget 2008 rates of _SD _are €5 for _ATM _cards, €5 for debit cards, €10 for combined _ATM_/debit cards and €30 for credit cards.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> I went back and read the letter more closely. It appears it is possible to avoid the extra €5 for the Laser card by simply not using it for that purpose.


That's interesting - thanks for posting the details. I'm in the same situation with additional cards that I may not use at all or may only use for individual features.


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Jan 2008)

This is one of those things that seems isn't all that great of an idea. I have one account for cash and another for shopping. Now both cards looks the same in your wallet. Which is annoying. They could have made them look different. Very easy to use the wrong card.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2008)

Hardly the Government/_Revenue's _fault if your bank cannot issue cards that look different for your two accounts? Couldn't you stick something on one of the cards yourself to remind you of which was which?


----------



## cork (20 Jan 2008)

If you have a credit card and don't use it - are you liable for the government levy?

This is insane. It needs scraping.

Handy revenue generating exercise.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2008)

cork said:


> If you have a credit card and don't use it - are you liable for the government levy?


Did you read the link that I posted? As far as I know yes and it's only with _ATM_/debit cards that you can avoid the charge by not using them.


----------



## whitecat (2 Feb 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> Last week I got a letter from AIB to say they'd shortly be sending me a replacement for my ATM card. I've had the exact same ATM card for twenty years 1988 and it still works.
> 
> The new card is a combined debit/laser and ATM card. Will I be charged €10 or €5 for the new card if I avoid using it as a debit card. If I avoid using it altogether can I escape the card levy. The cashsave account is only used as a feeder.


 
Did they send you a new PIN as well?


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Feb 2008)

whitecat said:


> Did they send you a new PIN as well?



No. The letter says the old PIN will work with the new card. The card arrived this week.


----------



## whitecat (2 Feb 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Sarn (5 Feb 2008)

Can someone clarify this for me please? Will the new stamp duty rates as outlined in the latest budget only be applied at the end of this year? 

I'm just wondering as I was charged two separate charges of €5 for my combined card, despite only using the ATM feature. Obviously if it's the old rate then €10 would be correct.


----------



## Mrs Doyle (6 Feb 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> I went back and read the letter more closely. It appears it is possible to avoid the extra €5 for the Laser card by simply not using it for that purpose.


Huh. I also recently received a replacement AIB laser card for my old ATM but I havent used it yet. However there a €10 ATM charge taken off me a week or 2 ago. I have seen the above blurb on the AIB website but when you download the pdf 'Fees and Charges' on Current accounts it says it is €10 ATM government charge. So which is right?! Perhaps the new government legislation isnt in effect yet?


----------



## Mrs Doyle (6 Feb 2008)

Whoops,just checked account there again, AIB must've realised their mistake, its now €5, so yes that theory does work!
So now the only issue is AIB has contradicting info on their website!


----------



## Herb (6 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> It is avoidable - if you don't use the card for example. See here but bear in mind that the Budget 2008 rates of _SD _are €5 for _ATM _cards, €5 for debit cards, €10 for combined _ATM_/debit cards and €30 for credit cards.


 
Myself and my wife have a joint AIB a\c and both have the combined ATM/debit cards for a year to avail of their free banking. I deliberately never used the debit functionality of the card but she did (way too much but that's another story). We just got the following gov debits this week:
ATM STAMP DUTY DC 5.00   
DEBIT STAMP DUTY 10.00 

So free banking with AIB costs us 15euro a year...


----------



## whitecat (6 Nov 2008)

Hi. I have an AIB card, it has Banklink, Maestro and Laser on it.  Could somebody reassure me it's only a debit card?  I don't know anything about these cards and I'm kind of worried about going into overdraft.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Nov 2008)

whitecat said:


> Hi. I have an AIB card, it has Banklink ..


 so it works in (AIB) ATMs 





whitecat said:


> Maestro and Laser


 so it can be used as a debit card 





whitecat said:


> on it. Could somebody reassure me it's only a debit card?


 No - it is not _only a debit card_


whitecat said:


> I don't know anything about these cards and I'm kind of worried about going into overdraft.


 the card won't get you overdrawn - you will get you overdrawn.

In many cases, a debit card transaction involves a check to the bank to see if the funds are there. If there are insufficient funds, the debit card transaction would be declined, i.e. won't let you go overdrawn.


----------

